# Longest BOP



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Harley had one with 120 arrest.....anyone top that?


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*I had a guy with 26 pages. I forget how many entries. On a BOP a solo arrest could have 3-4 charges, thus it looks like 3-4 seperate arrests. *
*Some of my guys entries were dismissed at the District Court level after indictment and then brought to the Superior Court level. One singular arrest on this guys BOP was 1 1/2 pages after charges were filed, dismissed and brought to another court. *


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

I was dispatching one night when a cop on my shift arrested a Peeping Tom who had 300+ entries on his BOP, dating back to the 1950's. The most I've seen for one of my own arrests was the low 200's.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Have seen a bunch over 100, only a few over 200, but one time had a guy with 90 something entries on his BOP thought at first he was some kind of dirtbag. Turns out he smashed the windows of 90 cars at a used car dealership that fired him when he was 19. 1 arrest 90 entries of malicious destruction.


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

I ran a guy a few weeks ago with about 253 on the adult and i think it was 10 on the juvenile.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

My personal high has been 113 adult 27 juvenile. He's currently serving 4-5 years from my arrest in 2007 for OUI 10th.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

148 is as high as I have gotten.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

The one I had with 120 pretty much covered all of MGL. He had everything from larceny, to attempted murder. He even had one or two escape from custody charges. He was a pretty large guy, and as I was about to handcuff him, he began to clench up. He then stated that he "hits like a freight train". I told him that I had no desire to fight him, and that I would probably just shoot him if he fought. After that, he was laughing and quite cooperative. He told me that he "respected that", and would go out of his way to say hello to me whenever I saw him at court.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I think the highest one we had was 214 and twenty something juvenile. We have alot in the high 100s though.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I think mine was around 240-ish, though it looked like the guy had about 150 charges from the same incident. I can't quite remember, but I think he must have been from an identity theft case where he got caught for something like making and trying to use 75 fake credit cards...though that still leaves another 90 or so appearances. 

Other than that, I have a couple around the low to mid 100's.

What is funny is seeing old BOP's with things that aren't even crimes anymore. I remember seeing a registered sex offender with a charge of "Illegitamate Child" dating from 1963. Kinda like how cops another 50 years from now will be viewing "Possession of Class D - Marijuana".


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

50 years from now????


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

256 is the highest I have seen.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

It counts for you guys? I'd have to go through and count it all out myself (since a lot of ours have NY arrests too. We also can't see juve arrests at all. Longest I've seen was approx 30 pages. Myself 4 - 5 pages.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

kttref said:


> It counts for you guys? I'd have to go through and count it all out myself (since a lot of ours have NY arrests too. We also can't see juve arrests at all. Longest I've seen was approx 30 pages. Myself 4 - 5 pages.


BOPs are all arraignment appearances, basically how many times an individual has been charged with a crime that makes it to arriagnment and then the due process and disposition of the case. Lukcily for us, they are in chronological order and are sequencially numbered. However, it's their Massachusetts record only.

I don't know about guys in border towns, but my dept. almost never pulls a III for a simple arrest folder.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Years ago, I was acting as "trooper prosecuter" in one of those courts way out west, and I plead a case with a guy who's BOP was stretching into the mid-to-high 200's; maybe 250-ish, I can't remember exactly. His "career" started in the early 70's, before I was born.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

OfficerObie59 said:


> BOPs are all arraignment appearances, basically how many times an individual has been charged with a crime that makes it to arriagnment and then the due process and disposition of the case. Lukcily for us, they are in chronological order and are sequencially numbered. However, it's their Massachusetts record only.
> 
> I don't know about guys in border towns, but my dept. almost never pulls a III for a simple arrest folder.


Gotcha. Yeah for our arrests we have to pull all III and SPRC (CT arrest report). We'll still NEVER seen a juvie file.


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

While its amusing to laugh at the high numbers on people's Bop it has to make you wonder what people need to do get jail in this state. This doesn't compare in numbers but I know of a guy who had 112 (hes only like 33) on his Bop, currently out on bail, being indicted for a crime spree and got caught again breaking into a building and stealing a car. The only problem with this is an officer got seriously hurt making the arrest of the criminal who should not have been on the street in the first place. How many times a shift do you come across someone on probation for ABDW; knife that stabbed someone and only gets probabtion?? I could rant on this for hours but I will try to keep the blood pressure normal for today.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

The most I've seen is 272 I forget how many were on the Juvi. You wonder what they have to do to get jail in this state. Appearently it is not possible, even if they do get jail the get released after serving half the sentence even if they kill a Police Officer. Gotta love Mass.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Low 200's.

Once you get into that range there's usually a large amount of thefts on there.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Hign 200's. There is a 19 year old that we had arrested about a month ago that will go 0 to 200+ once he is indicted. All are RO violations and Stalking in Violation of an RO.

Prior to his little infatuation, the kid was squeeky clean


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Go big or go home?


 He certainly went big. He is still being held too, amazingly enough.

Must realy suck when you are deans list student.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

I guess he gives it his all in academics and crime.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Had a nitwit recently with 107. Not big numbers compared to other post. The funny thing about this was I took him on a warrant for ABDW "firearm" and it all started with failure to prodce a valid Ma. fishing license.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Well, that there's proof that not having a valid MA Fishing license is the start of the slippery slope in a life of crime. :woot:


A little off topic, but in the same vein, I once saw an otherwise law abiding girl get arrested on a Frriday and had to spend a 3 day long weekend in lockup stemming from a seatbelt violation.

She was cited as a passenger in a car for not wearing her seatbelt. She failed to pay the ticket and her license was suspended. She got locked up for later driving under that suspension, and failed to appear for the court date of the charge. She then was locked up on the default warrant on a Friday afternoon preceeding the long weekend. They either didn't give her bail or she couldn't come up with the fine amount set (I can't remember). Either way, she was there until Monday.

She had nothing on the BOP other than the operating after. While it doesn't excuse the transgressions, she was the type of girl who you would honestly believe she had no idea what the hell had been going on for the past year...one of those people who lives life in La-Dee-Da land.


----------



## localboy (Jul 26, 2006)

155 on the adult; however, _he _was the victim.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Hb13 said:


> I ran a guy a few weeks ago with about 253 on the adult and i think it was 10 on the juvenile.


Makes you wonder how these shitbirds can actually be on the streets to be able to add to his/her "numbers". Unreal! An obvious sign of how WEAK our court system is.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

111 on the adult and 13 juvenile is as high as I got. I locked him up for his third OUI, but is was his sixth in all reality without the not guilty findings. Bye the way, I did lose it in court because he refused all FTS's and the BT; consequently, the DA did not help me at all on the stand. With 111 on the BOP he knew the system.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

localboy said:


> 155 on the adult; however, _he _was the victim.


Today's victim, is tomorrow's defendant.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

263FPD said:


> Today's victim, is tomorrow's defendant.


It always amuses me when someone calls the police, and they're the one who ends up getting arrested.

I had one moron call 911 because the landlord kept asking him for his (four months overdue) rent; he invited us into his apartment, where there were illegal fireworks in plain view everywhere. A search for more fireworks turned up almost a pound of marijuana, and his building was right next to a daycare center.....see ya in 2 years and a day, you maroon.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> It always amuses me when someone calls the police, and they're the one who ends up getting arrested.
> 
> I had one moron call 911 because the landlord kept asking him for his (four months overdue) rent; he invited us into his apartment, where there were illegal fireworks in plain view everywhere. A search for more fireworks turned up almost a pound of marijuana, and his building was right next to a daycare center.....see ya in 2 years and a day, you maroon.


 Landlord lucked out on that deal, it wouldve taken way way longer to evict him


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

If I ran the world I'd make a simple new rule: 

ANYONE WITH MORE THAN TEN ON THE BOP GETS A LETHAL INJECTION.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

243


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

About 200.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

215 on his bop, 40 on juvenile not quiet sure how many arrests? and he's a relative of mine to boot!!!:woot:


----------



## brk120 (Mar 10, 2005)

About 4 years ago, a guy we were looking at, and I think Canada was looking at had over 300 on the BOP; I believe he had broken ALL 10 commandments and then some. If I remember correctly, he was a sex offender. CLEARLY people (the cops) just keep pickin on this guy (Sarcasm). I bet, if they locked this guy up, and threw away the key, when he had 70 on the BOP; he never would of had a chance to get to 300; and alot of victims would of of saved from this f*@K. Seriously, when his record was printed, the whole power grid lost power; ohh and we took out a whole rain forest in South America.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Big numbers are no surprise in this state. 
I just used to laugh my ass off in booking hearing the head dispatcher bitching "Jesus Christ, i'm gonna have to reload the paper into this piece of shit thing again!" and I knew it was gold. It's all fun and games until the spatcher has to reload paper into these archaic machines, then the expletives fly.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

LGriffin said:


> Big numbers are no surprise in this state.
> I just used to laugh my ass off in booking hearing the head dispatcher bitching "Jesus Christ, i'm gonna have to reload the paper into this piece of shit thing again!" and I knew it was gold. It's all fun and games until the spatcher has to reload paper into these archaic machines, then the expletives fly.


LOL LGriffin, fucking dot matrix printers went out in the 80's, and Mass. bought them all to stick us with!


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

173ish, not that exact numbers matter at that point.


----------

